# Epicurious website



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

just stumbled upon this website, looks good 

www.epicurious.com


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It's not bad. I used to frequent it 10 years ago until one of the members there told me about cheftalk. I've never looked back.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just be careful, as there is a coterie of members there who seem to believe in contention for its own sake, and are always starting flame wars. The moderators, meanwhile, have a very weird sense of balance, and do little to control the strife.

I was active there for several years, but finally walked away because of the devisiveness that rules, and the refusal of the admin people to address the issue.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Just be careful, as there is a coterie of members there who seem to believe in contention for its own sake, and are always starting flame wars. The moderators, meanwhile, have a very weird sense of balance, and do little to control the strife.
> 
> I was active there for several years, but finally walked away because of the devisiveness that rules, and the refusal of the admin people to address the issue.


Epicurious? Really? It always seems to be filled with nice ladies who cook for their families. Maybe you mean "the other guys"? (egullet?)


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Nah, ah, Phoebe. I know exactly what I mean. I could give you a list of such episodes, I could.

Think not. Here's a test. Start a thread at Epi asking if anyone's heard from Gretchen lately, and see what happens. Then, after the furor dies down, I'll tell you the whole story.

Alternatively, ask why there's no PM program anymore. 

Based on being a member for several years, I can tell you that in my experience, Tanya Steele has to be the worst administrator on the web.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Nah, ah, Phoebe. I know exactly what I mean. I could give you a list of such episodes, I could.
> 
> Think not. Here's a test. Start a thread at Epi asking if anyone's heard from Gretchen lately, and see what happens. Then, after the furor dies down, I'll tell you the whole story.
> 
> ...


wow! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gifI had no idea. And here I was thinking it was just a pleasant recipe place. 
And remind me never to doubt you again. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

KYHeirloomer said:


> ...Here's a test. Start a thread at Epi asking if anyone's heard from Gretchen lately, and see what happens. Then, after the furor dies down, I'll tell you the whole story.
> 
> Alternatively, ask why there's no PM program anymore...


it's tempting just to hear the story...

I just go to that site when I need a basic recipe for something and my memory isn't working. Mostly just for home cooking. Haven't checked out their forum, though. Now I have to. Hehe!

Hey Phoebe/Emily! Nice to see a fellow 'hamster on here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
Small world.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I use epi for searching recipes as well.  I like that all the recipes have reviews and always read them when I seek out a recipe.  Not too long ago I was searching for a souffle recipe and all the reviews said that while the recipe states that it serves 6-10 it really only serves 4-6.

As for the forums, I was a member and can assure that Kyheirloomer is right on all accounts.  I never want to hear the name Gretchen again.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't even know they had forums.  I only use it for recipe ideas.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_I never want to hear the name Gretchen again.

_Koukouvagia, just because you look cute with smoke coming out of your ears......

Gretchen, Gretchen, Gretchen, Gretchen, Diane.

Snuck that last one in to see if you were paying attention. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Leeniek, at one time all their recipes came either from _Gourmet _or _Bon Appetite. _They are, after all, Conde Nast's on-line connection.

Lately, however, I notice they've been importing more and more recipes; many of which are untried. To me, that makes them no different than any other recipe dump---that is, the jury is out on any recipe found there.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> _I never want to hear the name Gretchen again.
> 
> _Koukouvagia, just because you look cute with smoke coming out of your ears......
> 
> ...


Oh I'm definitely awake. Feels good to be away from dumb and dumber for so long. It's been a little over year since I've abstained from the epi drama. I don't miss Chubbs in the slightest either.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Guys, can we kill this thread? No hard feelings but it keeps coming up in our featured threads, activity feeds etc and I don't want to send the competition any more traffic than we need to.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------

